# Samuel Lee



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Samuel Lee, English Puritan (1625 - December 1691), was a notable Puritan minister who served in both Old England and New England. He was a brilliant scholar according to Cotton Mather who married his daughter, Lydia. He was more inclined to independency than Presbyterianism. He was the author of _Orbis Miraculum, or the Temple of Solomon_; _The Great Day of Judgment_; and other works; and contributed three of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _What means may be used towards the Conversion of our Carnal Relations?_; 2) _The Visibility of the True Church_; and 3) _How to manage Secret Prayer_. He took his family to New England in 1686 but decided to return to England after the Glorious Revolution. He and his family set sail from Boston on October 2, 1691. French privateers captured his ship and took them to Saint Malo, France. He was separated from his wife and daughter who were sent back to England unbeknownst to him. He died of grief and was buried in Saint Malo.


----------

